# papa



## xav_orl

Hello!

A Czech friend wrote me this *"pappapa posílám slaďounkou pusinku kam si budeš přát...."* but i don't speak Czech.

What does that mean? i think it sounds like Kisses 

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## ManagaCTAG

Hi, 

it means something like "byeeeeee and a sweatest kiss everywhere you wish..."

That girl / boy (I guess it's a girl, right?) really DOES LIKE YOU!


----------



## xav_orl

haha. Ok thanks. Czech girls are crazy...


----------



## capials

sladké sny     sweet dreams  no sweat!


----------



## Plzenak

Capials má pravdu , mělo by to být : "byeeeeee and a *sweet *kiss *anywhere/everywhere* you wish..." 

To bys tomu dal kdyby sweatest  lol.

*EDIT : ( anywhere you wish - kdekoliv si budeš přát , everywhere you wish - všude , kam si budeš přát , wherever you wish - kamkoliv si budeš přát= in czech it doesn´t make such a difference)*


----------



## capials

anywhere you wish=kdekoliv


----------



## slavic_one

Wherever you want.


----------



## capials

Interesting  ,usually you do not contribute to the English debate.
Everywhere was wrong,anywhere is not wrong but on *reflexion * deprecating; wherever is better .
Welcome!


----------



## ManagaCTAG

*sweet* - i'm sorry about that, of course that the kiss is SWEET, it was a typo.

*wherever you want* is incorrect, because the SMS says "prat" = wish


----------



## Nicker

For Czech "papa" there's in BE "ta-ta" = informal goodbye.


----------

